# Stuck creating previews



## happygun (Jul 29, 2020)

I had some space issues on my drive and have removed the previews within lightroom. After resolving these issues i am now recreating the standard size previews, but Lightroom gets to 30502 out of 61867 (i think these are the already created previews as it gets to this number in a  minute or so).
But Lightroom never progresses beyond this number. All drives are connected, i have restarted Lightroom, restarted the machine, tried building 1:1 previews and get to the same point, all without any success.
Any suggestions as to what to do do to fix?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 29, 2020)

You don’t have to force Lightroom to rebuild all previews. Just let Lightroom do this when needed.


----------



## happygun (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi. But Lightroom doesn’t seem to be building the previews since I deleted the previous previews. Whenever I browse the external drive, it is very slow while Lightroom builds a preview before I can see the image in the loupe view. 
I’ve done a restart of Lightroom after removing the preview file again and tried to kick off building the previews again. Let’s see how far it gets by tomorrow morning.
Ps.  There definitely did seem to be some sort of error as Lightroom kept getting to the same number of previews before getting stuck (30502)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 30, 2020)

Sounds like it may be stuck on one particular image. The only way to find out which one that is, would be to build previews per folder and by scrolling the grid, so you can watch the progress.

Because Lightroom needs to load the image in order to build a preview, a slow external drive can indeed slow down building of previews, but in the end they should all be built.


----------

